# You want your kitten fix?



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's peaches kittens at 3 weeks old.How sweet is sooty with that little gremlin face...awww!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG !!!!!!!!!! i am soooooo kitten broody now, they are just to cute, im in love.....:001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Eek   they grow so fast! Gorgeous


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous:001_wub: they are growing so quickly


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Swoon!!! Gorgeous! Have these little beauty's got homes?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Swoon!!! Gorgeous! Have these little beauty's got homes?


Not yet I havnt advertised them yet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful :001_wub:and a huge credit to all


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such cute babies :001_wub::001_wub: The size difference doesn't look so much now that they're older - is Sweep still a lot bigger


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Not yet I havnt advertised them yet.


Well they are very very lucky, whoever they are that has them!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my word!! How cute are they?!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

So, so beautiful!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And tassys 5 kittens ages 2 weeks


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

:001_wub: They are so sweet!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Eeeeeeeek!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Such cute babies :001_wub::001_wub: The size difference doesn't look so much now that they're older - is Sweep still a lot bigger


She is still bigger lyn ill weigh them later and let you know.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: that is definately my kitten fix for today!!



My Sweep is coming along very well!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Tansy's babies are adorable  they look like they've been dusted with a bit of pepper  :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Tansy's babies are adorable  they look like they've been dusted with a bit of pepper  :001_wub:


Lol my OH said they look mucky


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful!! :thumbup1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another nice one.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do I click on these, already kitten broody!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it is deadly looking at all these gogeous babies. it makes you want more all the time


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oh the little black man :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Cuteness overload. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all absolutley beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my .... Isn't sweep so adorable ... Well they all are ... Coloupoints looking gooooooooooood


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Love them aaaalllll!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Probably a stupid question, will there eye change colour to amber/orange , sorry never took any notice before ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh my .... Isn't sweep so adorable ... Well they all are ... Coloupoints looking gooooooooooood


Sweep will be a nice cat I would keep her but I have to limit what I keep as come November ill be a whole lot busier


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

how can you resist keeping the black beauty ? :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Poor little man is the only black one amongst all those colours ....... he'd fit in much better here :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> how can you resist keeping the black beauty ? :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Poor little man is the only black one amongst all those colours ....... he'd fit in much better here :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


My hubby wants to keep him  we cant though.And how anyone can not like black cats is beyond me they are yummy.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

They're all sooooo sweet!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Sweep will be a nice cat I would keep her but I have to limit what I keep as come November ill be a whole lot busier


Yes with baby on the way and another two litters to go, you are going to be a very busy mum and slave... Hats off... Then there is gypsy are you mating her this year ?... We need pics of her too ya know lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG..... Very rarely do i fall for a kitten at first sight, but SWEEP, wow.xxx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes with baby on the way and another two litters to go, you are going to be a very busy mum and slave... Hats off... Then there is gypsy are you mating her this year ?... We need pics of her too ya know lol


oh yeah forgot about her she has just had her 1st call but yes she could be ready by the end of the year.
not a great pic but here she is.









catcoonz said:


> OMG..... Very rarely do i fall for a kitten at first sight, but SWEEP, wow.xxx:001_wub::001_wub:


 Awww well lets hope you get your blue in your litter


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> My hubby wants to keep him  we cant though.And how anyone can not like black cats is beyond me they are yummy.


I love black cats ......as you can probably tell


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> I love black cats ......as you can probably tell


I love your black cats too


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Those babies put a huge grin on my face, i was goin ohh ahh 
They are very very cute, they really do have such adorable little faces :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Those babies put a huge grin on my face, i was goin ohh ahh
> They are very very cute, they really do have such adorable little faces :001_wub:


Arrh bless ya


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the grey one,in the last picture it looks as if he's cross eyed.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh bless ya


I was telling my mate at work about your babies, she is a little scared of cats and doesnt know what a bsh looks like...Now i have gorgeous photos to show her :thumbup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I want Sweep he looks like he is going to be a right chunky monkey:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I love the grey one,in the last picture it looks as if he's cross eyed.


Lol my OH always askes me why brit kittens always look so cross eyed lol they all do but they do grow out of it.It makes them look extra sweet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I want Sweep he looks like he is going to be a right chunky monkey:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Well sweep owns the bottom teats that will be why she's the chunk there is more milk in them,at least that's so with peaches.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow only had the kittens advertised half hour and had a call for the 2 .

They cant view till 2 more weeks though so nothing set in stone yet.:thumbup1:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Wow only had the kittens advertised half hour and had a call for the 2 .
> 
> They cant view till 2 more weeks though so nothing set in stone yet.:thumbup1:


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :yikes: :crying:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :yikes: :crying:


Sorry jen,but now it is set in stone a lovely lady wantsto take them both shes told me I must not sell them lol and shes paid the deposit shes coming to view them n two weeks.

The ads not even been up an hour 

I did give her a little discount for taking two she didn't ask I just offered she sounded lovely.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Sorry jen,but now it is set in stone a lovely lady wantsto take them both shes told me I must not sell them lol and shes paid the deposit shes coming to view them n two weeks.
> 
> The ads not even been up an hour
> 
> I did give her a little discount for taking two she didn't ask I just offered she sounded lovely.


That's it I'm not talking to you anymore!! :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> oh yeah forgot about her she has just had her 1st call but yes she could be ready by the end of the year.
> not a great pic but here she is.
> View attachment 111653
> 
> ...


Gorge ... :001_wub: looks like she is going to be a big girl


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Sorry jen,but now it is set in stone a lovely lady wantsto take them both shes told me I must not sell them lol and shes paid the deposit shes coming to view them n two weeks.
> 
> The ads not even been up an hour
> 
> I did give her a little discount for taking two she didn't ask I just offered she sounded lovely.


Oh that's so nice, both going together... Smiles ... Oh that's made my night


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh that's so nice, both going together... Smiles ... Oh that's made my night


It will be, if only the cp's would sell that well. Last year was a nightmare.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It will be, if only the cp's would sell that well. Last year was a nightmare.


They will be positive... I have two ppl on the list for Rosie's kits... I took Rosie into work with me yesterday as had to pop in after vets , lady offered me 600 for her ... Not a bloody chance this is one girl that is never leaving home lol, but said I would ring her once she had babies ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> They will be positive... I have two ppl on the list for Rosie's kits... I took Rosie into work with me yesterday as had to pop in after vets , lady offered me 600 for her ... Not a bloody chance this is one girl that is never leaving home lol, but said I would ring her once she had babies ...


She must have fell in love.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> She must have fell in love.


Really hard not to with Rosie... Beauty queen 2013 plus she has a very quite nature ..


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed the lady is just as nice when you meet her, i was so nervous when i rang Archies breeder....I was sure i just talked rubbish and thought afterwards what a prat i must of sounded..pmsl


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Really hard not to with Rosie... Beauty queen 2013 plus she has a very quite nature ..


Do you have a pic of Rosie so we can see for ourselves


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

That is awesome that they're going together  people would be mad not to want one of those beautiful CPs! OH gave me a firm "No!" when he saw me looking at the pictures  I am not looking forward to finding homes for Mrs K's kittens, you guys will have to be my rocks to find the best possible places for them


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

There you go... My beauty queen .. Well she is to me


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> There you go... My beauty queen .. Well she is to me


She is stunning


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> There you go... My beauty queen .. Well she is to me


6 months old in this one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> 6 months old in this one


Can see the tortie in her face under her eyes one side cream the other blue.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> 6 months old in this one


One more for luck .. Lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Can see the tortie in her face under her eyes one side cream the other blue.


It really coming out now ... Will have to get some more pic of her as they were taken a month or so ago ..


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

How do you guys not squish your BSH with love? They look so cuddley


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> How do you guys not squish your BSH with love? They look so cuddley


They get squish and kisses everyday... I cannot keep away from them .. Rosie loves to be brush hence beauty queen .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous little chubbies


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> There you go... My beauty queen .. Well she is to me


She really is a beauty queen, i can see why everyone falls in love with her.
She is just so pretty :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

The kittens are gorgeous, I love Sooty. BSHs look so cute and cuddly, they are just adorable.


----------

